# Leer datos del mouse en qbasic



## electronicoteque (Abr 24, 2010)

saludos desde jujuy-argentina  quisiera encontrar respuesta a este tema .Leer los datos de un mouse serial (rs232) Standadrt ,para luego procesarlos .Como debo o deberia configurar o preparar la instruccion COM del(qbasic) para poder lograr que al mover el mouse me genere en la pantalla los datos de las coordenadas . he buscado en otros sitios hay muchos que preguntan lo mismo pero las respuestas no son las que buscan
espero tener suerte


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 25, 2010)

yo lo hice una vez hace años accesando directamente la interrupcion 33 que es la que atiende al raton (si mal no recuerdo) sin embargo aqui dan otra opcion usando accesos de bajo nivel... me parece que todas son solo corriendo bajo DOS, si usas windows xP el proceso puede ser muy diferente... 

http://www.programmersheaven.com/mb/advbas/303189/303189/how-to-enable-mouse-in-qbasic/
http://gpwiki.org/index.php/QBasic:Mouse


----------



## electronicoteque (May 5, 2010)

hola , y mil gracias por el dato 
probe las  rutinas y funcionan perfectamente en un notebook 486 , estoy trabajando en el proyecto de un torno para maquinar madera, llevo varios años en el tema 
por otra parte tengo algun conocimiento de electronica en general por si a alguien del foro le sirva. no se como se califica si esa es la expresion .Este lugar (foro) me parece muy interesante. gracias nuevamente desde jujuy argentina
Quebrada de humahuaca patrimonio de la humanidad


----------



## tecnogirl (May 7, 2010)

electronicoteque dijo:


> ... estoy trabajando en el proyecto de un torno para maquinar madera ... por si a alguien del foro le sirva...


 
Hola. Me gustaria que comentaras ese proyecto brevemente y si crees que te podemos ayudar (o comentar), lo creamos como un tema nuevo. 

Saludos


----------

